# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  La producción de carne de calidad en el Perú es viable

## ECNATIN

Estimados amigos foristas: 
Comparto con ustedes un documento sobre la viabilidad de producción de carne vacuna de calidad en el Perú; y dejo planteada la interrogante del título de este tema en una encuesta, para ver lo que piensan al respecto. 
Esperamos poder compartir información al respecto con gente vinculada al sector ganadero del Perú, ya que nuestro objetivo es introducir razas gallegas para producción de carne, mediante la exportación de semen hacia vuestro país. 
..................................................  ..................................................  .   *La producción de carne de calidad en el Perú es viable*  
El ganadero arequipeño Fernando Paredes Carpio, presidente de Agroindustrial La Libertad, es uno de los pocos que rompió hace unos años el mito de que la carne argentina es la mejor y la peruana es de cuarta. Gracias a la nueva variedad de raza Taurus que introdujo en su establo y luego de una suculenta degustación con los gerentes de Tottus, hoy su producción se ofrece como premium en al menos dos de las tiendas de ese supermercado y a precios por encima de la carne argentina, gracias a su gran calidad. 
Este esfuerzo es uno de los pocos en el país, pero confirmaría que el desarrollo de la ganadería para carne de res en el Perú sí es posible. Lamentablemente, la situación actual es adversa comenzando porque el consumo no despega. 
El Ministerio de Agricultura estima que cada peruano consume 5,3 kilos de carne de res al año, cuando el consumo de pollo es 10 veces mayor. Además basta ver en la región, donde Chile figura con 22,1 kilos y Argentina con 63 kilos, para darnos cuenta de lo rezagado que anda el consumo de carne de vacuno. 
La informalidad mata todo, comenta Paredes, quien refiere que desde comienzos de los 90, en que se instauró el IGV, existen dos ganaderías: la que paga y la que no (la mayoría). Al respecto, el gerente general de la Asociación Nacional de Productores de Carne Bovina , Ciro Odiaga, señala que muchos ganaderos no se animan a crecer porque la competencia que genera la informalidad es devastadora. 
Los supermercados están ayudando a mejorar el tema de la formalidad e incluso la forma de producción en el país inocuidad, sin embargo, eso es aún incipiente. Ellos representan el 5% de las 160 mil toneladas anuales que se consumen en el país. 
El resto es despachado en los mercados zonales o distritales en cada región del país, donde es más fácil evadir los impuestos e incluso engañar a los consumidores al vender un corte caro por otro menos caro, indica Odiaga. De allí viene, luego la idea que la carne en el Perú es dura, comenta.   *Más Fresco Mejor* 
Además existe otro mito entre la población referido a que la carne en los mercados es más fresca y más suave, lo que transfiere una apreciación que viene del consumo del pescado. El dirigente señala que la carne más suave es la que ya fue beneficiada hace 48 o 72 horas. Claro está que Paredes indica que tampoco es bueno comerse una carne de hace 30 días, como la importada. 
Otros problemas estructurales de este sector por resolver son el minifundio y la falta de asociatividad entre ganaderos, así como la ausencia de mejora genética de los animales, agrega Odiaga. La ganadería involucra a cerca de un millón de pobladores, sobre todo de las zonas rurales del país. 
Además de que el consumo no ha crecido al mismo ritmo que el de la población, tampoco el precio ha tenido alzas importantes, indica Odiaga. En los últimos diez años habrán crecido en 10% los precios, pese a que ya son cifras deprimidas en un sector con una cadena extensa (los ganaderos crían el animal hasta el año y medio, luego otros se lo compran para venderlo a un tercero de la costa que lo engorda). 
Actualmente, el 50% de la carne de res se consume en Lima y en parte de la costa del país.  *Autoabastecimiento* 
Hoy el Perú se puede autoabastecer de carne de res sin necesidad de las importaciones pero se compran otros cortes considerados de mayor calidad. 
El año pasado se importaron 1.287 toneladas de carne congelada, de las cuales 548 provinieron de Argentina. A nivel de fresca o refrigerada, prevalece Brasil con 521 toneladas de un total de 1.179. En general, Fongicar resalta que solo el 5% del consumo local es producto de las importaciones. 
Junto al esfuerzo de Paredes existen otros como el de los propios supermercados por uniformizar la producción. También algunas empresas con marcas propias apuestan por la comercialización de la carne, como es el caso de Otto Kunz, que ha creado desde hace dos años establecimientos de comida rápida con oferta peruana. El año pasado habrían llegado a nueve. Hay que resaltar que la mayoría de tiendas de comida rápida de hamburguesas no utiliza carne nacional. 
En cuanto a camales o frigoríficos también existen algunos pocos que están optando por el uso de tecnología y tratamiento que garanticen la inocuidad de la carne. Uno de los más grandes es el frigorífico San Pedro de Lurín. Por lo general, el toro beneficiado se baja de la línea de rieles al suelo para sacarle el cuero y las vísceras, pero San Pedro sería el único que permite todo ese proceso vía aérea. 
Igualmente un importante paso se ha dado en la zona de Oxapampa con la inauguración de un matadero frigorífico Mafrox. Esta zona junto con Huánuco y Pasco lideran la producción de la carne de mayor calidad en el país. 
Según el Plan Nacional para el Desarrollo Ganadero 2006-2015 del Ministerio de Agricultura, existen en el ámbito nacional 358 camales, de los cuales solo el 26% cuenta con autorización y el 1% tiene un buen nivel tecnológico, es decir, que 4 establecimientos reúnen adecuadas condiciones técnicas.   *Potencialidad* 
La población de ganado vacuno en el país llega a los 5 millones de cabezas, entre las que se destinan a leche y a carne. Odiaga manifiesta que Chile tiene la misma cantidad de cabezas y ellos han logrado mejorar genéticamente su producción, tanto así que ahora exportan carne de calidad. Resalta que nosotros tenemos las mismas oportunidades pero no existe impulso al sector. 
De acuerdo con funcionarios del Ministerio de Agricultura, se han identificado algunas zonas con potencialidad como Huánuco y Pasco, donde se ayuda con la mejora genética. Indican que han destinado S/.3 millones a 19 proyectos en 9 regiones, que servirán para el incremento de la productividad lechera, alimentación vacuna, manejo de pastos e inseminación artificial. 
Sin embargo, los ganaderos señalan que los pasos necesarios son eliminar la informalidad, fomentar el consumo, promover la asociatividad, entre otros. El reto es grande, pero queda claro que también lo son las oportunidades.   *Planes para la Ganadería* 
El Plan Nacional de Desarrollo de la Ganadería 2006-2015 establece algunas metas para dentro de 5 años. Una de ellas es que la productividad del sector crecerá en 20%, sobre todo en el peso de la carcasa o carne. 
Incluso se plantea que al 2010 se registre y formalice el 50% de los agentes que intervienen en la comercialización pecuaria. Para el 2015 se tendría formalizado el 80%.
También se plantea que para este año debería trabajar regularmente el consejo de la carne en el ámbito multisectorial. Según los ganaderos, ese consejo no estaría funcionando.  -FIN-Temas similares: Aguas residuales :  ¿ habra solucion eficaz y viable ? Enterese como !!! Artículo: Producción de carne de pollo se incrementará 6% durante el presente año Artículo: Producción de carne de pollo se incrementó en 7.7% durante cinco primeros meses de 2010 Artículo: Producción de carne de ave crecería 3% este año, según Maximixe Producción de maíz morado podría crecer 10% este año si clima y calidad de semillas mejoran

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Escribo para comentarles que estoy apoyando al Sr. Rubén Losada, y a la empresa *ECNATIN S.L*, en su proceso de internacionalización e introducción de razas gallegas (para producción de carne) en el en el sector ganadero de nuestro país. 
En este momento se está recopilando y armando toda la información disponible para que los interesados puedan conocer más acerca de estas razas, y para que puedan conocer cuáles son sus características y ventajas frente a otras razas utilizadas para la producción de carne a nivel regional en Sudamérica. 
Comparto con ustedes mi voto de que "sí" es posible producir carne vacuna de exportación aquí en el Perú, ya que contamos con condiciones favorables para desarrollar negocios ganaderos en la sierra y selva de nuestro país, pero que aún no hemos sabido aprovechar. Creo que el Perú puede y debe dar ese salto, para dejar de ser simplemente un país productor de leche y derivados, y pasar a ser un país que también sabe explotar el negocio de la carne de res. 
Esperemos que con el tiempo, paciencia e inteligencia, podamos hacer de este tema una realidad en el Perú; por lo que me gustaría saber qué piensan las personas del sector ganadero del país al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Pues yo considero que el negocio del futuro esta en la ganadería no solo por la leche y su carne, sino por la materia orgánica que va tener mucha demanda por los agricultores que va a dejar de consumir gradualmente fertilizantes sintéticos oxidantes e incrementarán el uso de la materia orgánica biofermentada con miras a una agricultura limpia viable con el uso de los microorganismos eficaces que transforman la materia orgánica en sustancias biodisponibles (aminoacidos, vitaminas, enzimas, antibioticos, acidos orgánicos, antioxidantes) que permiten reducir el uso gradual de fertilizantes sintéticos; además he sido testigo que en los corrales o establos mantiene libre de moscas y de los olores desagradables, asimismo los animales pueden beber agua con EM.1 repercutiendo favorablemente para estos. !!! 
Mi voto a que si es VIABLE producir CARNE DE EXPORTACION en nuestro país. 
Apoyemos a ECNATIN en su proyecto y envienme información; pues la 1ra semana de noviembre estaré reunido con 15 Ganaderos de ASCOPE gestionado por mi buen amigo German de la ONG AMBIENTAL HORIZON para enseñarles el uso de los microorganismos eficaces y sus beneficios para su ganado !!! 
La única manera de salir adelante es estrechar lazos entre todos y hagamos como aquellas ranitas del cuento que se apoyaban unos a otros para salir adelante.
La hora del cambio y revolución social hacia una transformación de la sociedad para con una mejor calidad de vida basada en la co-existencia y co-prosperidad es HOY y este medio lo hace posible. 
Cordial saludo,  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
Gerente Técnico Comercial
BIOFERTIL SAC - Partner BIOEM
Telefax : 044-242863
RPM : *688847
Nextel : 154*9629
Celular : 94-7981326

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos:  
Te comento pues que estoy apoyando a la empresa ECNATIN en el proceso de introducción de su raza "Rubia Gallega" al mercado peruano; y me alegra saber que piensas de esa forma con respecto al negocio ganadero en nuestro país.  
Es interesante el tema que mencionas de la materia orgánica, ya que es algo que se proyecta incluso como una oportunidad de negocio también; pero me insteresa tu propuesta de ayudarnos en la tarea de introducción de dicha raza en el sector ganadero del Perú.  
Yo te voy a pasar toda la información que tengo sobre la empresa y la raza para que me apoyes un poco. Te comento que estaría encantado de trabajar contigo como socio si es que tuviéramos la oportunidad de importar y comercializar dicho semen aquí en el Perú. 
Al respecto, te comento que yo veo muy atrasado el tema de la producción de carne en el Perú, aún con el potencial ganadero que tenemos; pues considero que hace falta mucha inversión por parte del Estado y del sector privado para impular este sector en el país. 
Por ejemplo, estuve averiguando que las pampas de Puno son ideales para este tipo de ganadería (por sus grandes llanuras), pero que para ello se requiere invertir en pastos mejorados para que los animales puedan alimentarse a esa altura. Por otra parte, todos sabemos la pobreza que aqueja a ese departamento del país, por lo que se hace difícil pensar que se pueda comercializar esta raza allí; y más aún, desarrollarla como actividad exportadora.  
Por eso, quería ofrecerte la posibilidad de conversar con más detenimiento el tema, para llegar a un acuerdo y ver si me puedes ayudar con esta iniciativa de negocio, porque yo no soy un experto del tema. 
Cualquier cosa, tienes mis datos para ubicarme. Y gracias como siempre por tu colaboración. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno me interesa, enviame la información para analizar y buscar referencias; primero se debe de hacer un trabajo de introducción, difusión empleando todos los medios, captamos las personas e instituciones interesadas y comienza la jarana. 
Me interesa todo lo que pueda ayudar para sacar adelante nuestro país y que nuestros ganaderos esten contentos y felices con buenas ganancias con una mejor calidad de vida. 
Por el email brindame la información necesaria para tomar decisiones. 
Saludos,  
Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos y demás usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Recién encuentro algo de tiempo para retomar este tema, así que si hay gente interesada en comercializar y distribuir esta raza "Rubia Gallega" en el Perú, porfavor que se ponga en contacto conmigo para ver la posibilidad de iniciar este proyecto. La idea es fomentar e impulsar el negocio de la producción de carne de calidad, ya que al parecer sí es posible desarrollar este tipo de industria ganadera en nuestro país. 
ECNATIN pronto contará con una página web para que puedan revisar la información con más detalle, pero yo también cuento con información importante que voy a ir publicando en este tema. 
Por otra parte, también nos están ofreciendo la posibilidad de comercializar y distribuir productos para la agricultura y para veterinaria, por lo que espero poder contactarme con alguien del sector que pueda estar interesado en trabajar conjuntamente en este proyecto. 
Saludos

----------


## ECNATIN

Estimados foristas: 
Adjuntamos catálogo con nuestros cruces puros. Los interesados en adquirir dichos ejemplares pueden hacer sus consultas y pedidos a través de este tema o contactándose con el Sr. Bruno Cillóniz a la siguiente dirección de correo: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe 
Saludos. 
Rubén Losada
Director-Gerente *ECNATIN S.L.*
C/ Corral de Arriba nº 26 de San Pedro de Calde-LUGO-ESPAÑA

----------


## Ararat

La producción de carne en el Perú es viable, sólo tenemos que trabajar ordenadamente con profesionales de élite que conozcan el tema: geógrafos, meteorolólogos, e ingenieros agrónomos en primer lugar, luegos los profesionales que sepan de economía agraria e ingeniería industrial y comercial.
Todo se hace con orden: para los empíricos todo es imposible, porque no son científicos; como alguna vez alguien dijo que nuestro país no es Francia para ser exportador de trigo y ya ven que en Lambayeque sobre el nivel del mar se produce trigo 3000 Kilogramos por hectárea, si así se produce en Lambayeque que no se producirá en Arequipa o Tacna 7000 Kg. a 12 000 Kg. por hectárea.
A pesar de que Francia es un país triguero y ganadero con muy buena producción de leche y carne no se duerme en sus laureles sino que a diferencia de los peruanos tiene también ganado vacuno para producción de leche y carne en regiones montañosas (Macizo central) y alpinas de 1000 msnm. a 2 500 msnm.; este tipo de ganado es el que se adaptaría  en las zonas de difícil clima y geografía de nuestros andes.  
Les envío esta página muy interesante:  http://agroenf.com/2013/12/03/razas-bovinas-rusticas/ 
Muchas gracias.

----------

